
Boy fixes cracked iPhone screen for $21.95 - wherespaul
http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-19512_7-20005801-233.html0
======
derefr
He didn't fix the screen for $21.95; he fixed it for free using parts supplied
by the client (his dad) that cost $21.95 retail.

~~~
jluxenberg
How long does this fix take, maybe 30 minutes? Probably less if you're
skilled. So Apple is paying their techs $180 x 2 per hour? Come on...

~~~
mseebach
As we all know here, the only conceivable expense for a business is the take-
home pay of your production employees.

But yeah, of course Apple charges for this. You bought an expensive toy and
you broke it. Apple isn't a charity.

Missing from the equation: voiding the warranty of the device, and risking
destroying the device with a jolt of static electricity or a slipping
screwdriver.

------
stretchwithme
Interesting how Apple actually charges you more to fix a cracked screen if you
have more memory.

~~~
derefr
Replacing the screen is easy, but potentially risky; paying Apple to do it is
purely a matter of liability. Higher MSRP = greater liability if they screw up
and need to send you a replacement.

------
metamemetics
Judging by his t-shirt, DARE is apparently now informing kids as young as 10
that there exists a wide variety of chemicals to get fucked up on.

~~~
ramchip
Indoctrination must start early. See also: "Happy meals" ;)

------
bradleyland
Somebody get that kid a hacker t-shirt.

